# My Fat GF is getting even bigger and i love it!



## ba216 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, i just thought i'd post a thread just to express my delight at my GF gaining more pounds, she now weighs 380lbs, at 5'2, i've been feeding her every day with cream cakes, fatty snacks and desserts! In fact she has gained around 30lbs in the last month or so! 
She is pushing for the 400lb mark! The weight and size difference between the two of us is incredible! She is more than 3 times my weight now lol. 
The inches have increased on her hips, which have gotten even wider, her thighs are as soft as anything. Feel free to add to this thread


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Oct 5, 2008)

You weight less than 126lbs? You need to eat something yourself!


----------



## bigirlover (Oct 5, 2008)

ba216 said:


> Hey, i just thought i'd post a thread just to express my delight at my GF gaining more pounds, she now weighs 380lbs, at 5'2, i've been feeding her every day with cream cakes, fatty snacks and desserts! In fact she has gained around 30lbs in the last month or so!
> She is pushing for the 400lb mark! The weight and size difference between the two of us is incredible! She is more than 3 times my weight now lol.
> The inches have increased on her hips, which have gotten even wider, her thighs are as soft as anything. Feel free to add to this thread



That's awesome man, but I'm thinking we need pics! Before and after would be appreciated!


----------



## BigJB1974 (Oct 5, 2008)

Hope to be as lucky as you are one day.


----------



## ba216 (Oct 5, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> You weight less than 126lbs? You need to eat something yourself!



I weigh 120lbs and i'm 6'1, even if i eat the same as what my gf eats, i don't put on much weight lol cause i have a fast metabolism. my gf always jokes why i never put on any weight, despite me eating fatty foods. She always weighs and measures me to see if i get any bigger, but i just stay the same


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 5, 2008)

I love BBWs as much as the next guy but that doesn't sound healthy. Its fine is she wants to gain weight I have nothing against that but what how she is doing it isn't healthy cakes, and things aren't good. I hope thats not all she is eating.


----------



## imfree (Oct 5, 2008)

Rahero2k3 said:


> I love BBWs as much as the next guy but that doesn't sound healthy. Its fine is she wants to gain weight I have nothing against that but what how she is doing it isn't healthy cakes, and things aren't good. I hope thats not all she is eating.




I'm an FA and 380 sounds nice, till I consider the gal
is only 5'2". She either is uncomfortable or is pretty
like to be soon. You really need to seriously be
mindful of her well-being and encourage her to slow
down or stop, IMHO.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 5, 2008)

imfree said:


> I'm an FA and 380 sounds nice, till I consider the gal
> is only 5'2". She either is uncomfortable or is pretty
> like to be soon. You really need to seriously be
> mindful of her well-being and encourage her to slow
> down or stop, IMHO.



I didn't mean to disrespect him or her with what I put all Im saying is if she wants to gain weight that is fine but there is a healthier way to go about it than just eating sweets. Same can be said for smaller people if they want to gain weight eat healthy foods and not dont just eat sweets. If you want to eat sweets moderation is key. I hope she is healthy is all IMHO.


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't mean any malice by my statement. If she wants to gain weight that is fine but there are much more healthier ways to instead of cakes, snacks pies and deserts.


----------



## gangstadawg (Oct 6, 2008)

ba216 said:


> I weigh 120lbs and i'm 6'1, even if i eat the same as what my gf eats, i don't put on much weight lol cause i have a fast metabolism. my gf always jokes why i never put on any weight, despite me eating fatty foods. She always weighs and measures me to see if i get any bigger, but i just stay the same


damn man you that small. no offense. shit my doc says my ideal weight should be 120lbs at my height (5ft 3 or 4 in) and i cant see my self at that weight. i only way 190lbs.


----------



## ba216 (Oct 7, 2008)

Rahero2k3 said:


> I didn't mean any malice by my statement. If she wants to gain weight that is fine but there are much more healthier ways to instead of cakes, snacks pies and deserts.



Thanks for your response, i'l take that on board, i understand that my girl's health comes first, and that i should be careful what i feed her, i probably just get carried away cause i love seeing her get fatter every day


----------



## Rahero2k3 (Oct 8, 2008)

There is nothing wrong with that trust me! As long as she gains weight in a healthy way its all good!


----------



## jporourke1 (Oct 13, 2008)

What is her ultimate weight goal?


----------

